# Over nighter tomorrow



## JB Offshore (Jul 6, 2011)

Looking to go on a over nighter tomorrow. If anyone has room for two please let me know. 
Got all tackle and gear needed plus more. 
Gas money 


Jeff
Jboffshoretackle.com
832-541-2919


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

